# Bruised heel?



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I've had a tender left heel off and on for the past 2 weeks. 

I've even had to stop running because of it 

The pain tends to subside after deep foot massages that almost send me to tears. 

Someone mentioned a stone bruise...bone spur....and even plantar fascitis 

What gives?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

My best guess....










Heel Pain: Plantar Fasciitis

What is Plantar Fasciitis?

Plantar fasciitis is one of the most common source of heel pain. This condition is most often associated with impact and running sports, especially those that involve toe running rather than heel running styles. It is also commonly diagnosed in individuals with poor foot biomechanics that stress the plantar fascia.


----------



## fawndog (Nov 19, 2007)

I wonder if riding clipped into your pedals might help, instead of riding on them?


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Bottom or rear of heel?


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Medial Heel Pain*



The Squeaky Wheel said:


> My best guess....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PlantarFaschiitis, one of the most misdiagnosed conditions out there. 
Let me ask a couple of questions first. Where exactly is the heel pain, directly in front of the heel, on the inside of the heel?
Cross you affected leg over your good leg at the knee. Grasp the great toe on your affected side and Extend it (pull it upward) does this reproduce your pain? If this reproduces your pain it is likely Plantar Faschiitis.
When does the heel pain come on, first step in the morning? Does it hurt when you walk (when your affected foot's heel begins to come off the ground behind you?

Many people will have "plantar fasciitis" that refuses to go away no matter what a person does to attempt to treat it. 
Often this pain is not related to the foot at all, it is often referred pain from an L5 issue at the spine. This heel pain is seen frequently with those that have instabilities in their Lumbar spines.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

BoiseBoy said:


> Many people will have "plantar fasciitis" that refuses to go away no matter what a person does to attempt to treat it.
> Often this pain is not related to the foot at all, it is often referred pain from an L5 issue at the spine. This heel pain is seen frequently with those that have instabilities in their Lumbar spines.


or tarsal tunnel syndrome or stress fracture or inflammatory enthesitis

or a whole bunch of other things.....

But that's what you get for asking medical advice on the interweb


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

88 rex said:


> Bottom or rear of heel?


Pain is concentrated on the rear and on the outside of the heel...(especially in the area right below the fibula)


----------

